# Oracle Touch not backflushing



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey all - my almost 4 year old Touch as stopped backflushing properly...

When I put the cleaning disk in and hit brew it normally whirrs the pump and then when I hit stop the water will drain into the drip tray; its not doing that any more and the group-head stays pressurised. Its probably just a blocked drain but any indicators as to where it would be? happy to strip the group-head down and have a rummage but if it means taking the whole machine apart then I'm probably going to have to call in Coffee Classics (know your limitations!)....

Any advice?


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Solved - maybe!

I had an IMS screen and brass puck to replace the plastic one. It was totally choked..

Will clean and reassemble as without it the draining works fine...


----------

